# MILAN | Mall of Italy



## Alieno (Nov 13, 2006)

- Commercial (550 shops, a department store, an hypermarket)
- Luxury Hotel
- Food Court (with many international restaurants)
- Some new museums
- A theather
- A megaplex
- Sport complex (including a ski dome)
- Spaces for entertainment, concerts...

Status: Approved (opening in 2013)

Located in Segrate, north of Linate Airport.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

quando lo fano non si sa piu niente di questo mall


----------



## Ykir (Apr 27, 2008)

Sounds cool, but you can't really judge from those small pics.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

No interior shots? And what's with the postage stamp images?


----------



## Alieno (Nov 13, 2006)

We haven't good renders of the project at the moment.

Here some others:


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Is it u/c ?


----------



## Alieno (Nov 13, 2006)

^^

No, it's approved (start: 2011 - end: 2013).


----------



## Dale (Sep 12, 2002)

Alieno said:


> ^^
> 
> No, it's approved (start: 2011 - end: 2013).


Grazie.


----------



## Sena_KG (Apr 22, 2008)

How big will be that mall?


----------



## Alieno (Nov 13, 2006)

This is a better image of the area:












Mall of Italy is that green "butterfly". It's green because the mall will have a green natural area on top.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Sena_KG said:


> How big will be that mall?


is very big 350 , 000 MQ


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

looks nice, can't wait to see bigger renders about this Mall

:cheers:


----------



## BearCave (Feb 2, 2007)

How far is it from the nearest train station?


----------



## demichelis89 (Feb 7, 2010)

sounds great! I already want it finished! :lol:


----------



## ryxin (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow! very amazing. that was the nicest mall ever..And its really big too..
how i wish i could shop there..lolz


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

BearCave said:


> How far is it from the nearest train station?


About 1 km (Segrate FS linked with S lines)

Anyway there is a project to build a skytrain or something to serve these suburbs East of Milan and its route will touch even the mall (anyway it is a hembrional project)


----------



## Alieno (Nov 13, 2006)

^^


1 km from the main entrance, but the mall area is just about 100-200 meters from Segrate Station:














The white line could be the monorail from Linate Airport (and metro station) to Segrate (and also the mall):












But it's just an hembrional project (as Genius said).


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

550 stores! Will it be the largest mall in Europe?


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

^^
Actually everytime a new mall is inaugurated the owners advertise it as the largest in Italy, in Europe, in the World, in the Solar System, in the Universe...


----------



## nickg (Sep 20, 2009)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> ^^
> Actually everytime a new mall is inaugurated the owners advertise it as the largest in Italy, in Europe, in the World, in the Solar System, in the Universe...


i think it's going to be the biggest in the whole Europe but not actually in the world since in dubai there are larger ones!nonetheless it'll be kind of innovative as mall centre throughout european countries,italy as the first place.


----------

